

Convincing the TSA that I'm not dangerous when I set off the scanner - airlinenut
http://travel.stackexchange.com/q/16617/101

======
lutusp
A simple solution is to carry a dated, signed x-ray image that shows the
screws. This won't eliminate the annoyance of being a constant suspect, but it
may reduce the time spent proving you're not a terrorist.

